# James Squire Amber Ale



## beery1969 (14/5/10)

Hi there am looking at getting into all grain brewing does anyone have a recipe for James Squire Amber ale or Montieths Original al.
Cheers
Beery


----------



## hazard (14/5/10)

brian Friend said:


> Hi there am looking at getting into all grain brewing does anyone have a recipe for James Squire Amber ale or Montieths Original al.
> Cheers
> Beery


Read this thread

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...mp;#entry631657


----------



## Screwtop (14/5/10)

Screwy's JSAA Clone

23.00 L 
Boil: 90 Minutes
OG: 1.048 SG
FG: 1.012
Color: 12.3 SRM
IBU: 35.5 IBU

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 65.89 % 
0.75 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 16.47 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 6.59 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 4.46 % 
20.00 gm Super Alpha 2008 [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 31.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Williamette [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
0.30 kg Cane Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 6.59 % 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 



75 min Saccharification Rest 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out 77.0


----------



## mxd (14/5/10)

will have to give this a shot, quite like the JSAA.

The 5 malts st peters FWRT is very nice as well, for those who don't do AG or like me needed to fill kegs without time to brew


----------



## Fourstar (14/5/10)

Screwtop said:


> Screwy's JSAA Clone



Brew it! i know it will be goooood! :beerbang:


----------



## beery1969 (14/5/10)

Cheers guys will give it a bash and let you know how I go
Beery


----------



## MarkBastard (14/5/10)

Screwies looks accurate based on what you would assume James Squire do, and based on the fact they list crystal malts only on the bottle or whatever.

But if you want a more simple recipe that's very close, and which I recommend for beginners as I've done it many times in extract, partial and all grain, then do something like the following.

4500g Ale Malt (Barrett Burston)
350g Caramunich II Malt (Weyermann)
40g Chocolate Malt (Bairds)
40g Willamette @ 60 minutes
20g Willamette @ 15 minutes
US05 Yeast
Mash at 66 degrees.

This is for 20 litres at 67% efficiency.

Once again I must say I'm not saying this is a better recipe, just perhaps a better recipe for a beginner as it's single hop, less grains, and no sugar etc.


----------



## mxd (14/5/10)

another one here, I haven't tried any but I would like to get an Amber as a permanent tap on my bar, so I will try them as I go.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=355


----------



## Fourstar (14/5/10)

mxd said:


> another one here, I haven't tried any but I would like to get an Amber as a permanent tap on my bar, so I will try them as I go.
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=355



If you are after an American amber, look out for St. Rogue Red Clones. :beerbang:


----------



## bconnery (14/5/10)

mxd said:


> another one here, I haven't tried any but I would like to get an Amber as a permanent tap on my bar, so I will try them as I go.
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=355



Continuing on the non JSAA theme I made this US type with some NZ hops a while back and it was one I was very happy with. The hops are D Saaz not B but they weren't in the recipeDB at the time. 
DSaaz and Cascade went very well together in my book. 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=632


----------



## sama (19/5/10)

to me the squires amber ale is more of a "northern english brown" class wise, than an amber ale. Anything ive made that came close had some amber malt in it otherwise it didnt have that distinct biscuity taste that the squires AA has.
screwys looks a good beer,similar to what i brew but i chuck a bit of amber malt in.

4500.00 gm Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 
450.00 gm Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 
150.00 gm Crystal,Med (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 
150.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 
100.00 gm Amber Malt (Joe White) (23.0 SRM) Grain 
50.00 gm Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0


----------



## jakub76 (19/5/10)

Looks good.


> distinct biscuity taste


see http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...amp;hl=biscuity


----------



## Cubase (3/4/16)

Hi, greetings from good old Germany and sorry for my bad English.
I love your JS Amber ale and locally there is no possibility to get it, so i want to start brewing it.... I still have one question about the recipe.
When do I put the cane sugar in the beer? After the primary fermentation? Directly in the bottles for getting CO2?
Thanks for your help and I hope to be back as soon as possible in your country.
Sascha


----------



## dblunn (3/4/16)

Hi Sascha, I have not made this recipe but my guess would be in the last 10 - 15 minutes of the boil.
Dave


----------



## Rocker1986 (3/4/16)

Yeah I'd guess the last 10-15 mins of the boil as well. I recently brewed an ESB which I used a small amount of raw sugar in, just dissolved in water and added with about that long left in the boil. It goes into the FV tomorrow.


----------



## Cubase (24/6/16)

Hi Guys, after a few weeks of waiting, i opened a first bottle today. And, what should i say, it is very very good and close to the original. Thank you for your help. I will spread that recipe in the small community of german hombrewers.


----------

